# Lexmark: erreur 935



## Mac à Rosny (11 Juin 2006)

J'ai des problèmes avec mon imprimante LEXMARK Optra M412 N.

Le problème:
Message d'erreur lors de l'autotest: n° 935
Libellé:
 Service Printhead error (erreur de maintenance tête d'impression).

J'ai démonté l'imprimante et effectué les contrôles conseillés ici:

http://support.lexmark.com/cgi-perl...:0:151:0:0&framed=&docid=ENUS7092&relevance=0

Je n'ai rien trouvé d'anormal.
Cette imprimante n'est plus sous garantie.

J'ai envoyé un mail au SAV Lexmark. Ils doivent me rappeler lundi pour me proposer une solution.
J'ai bien peur que ce soit:
- l'échange standard contre une imprimante reconditionnée
- l'achat d'une imprimante neuve
alors qu'il s'agit peut-être d'une broutille sans gravité.  :-(

Une idée ?
D'avance merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2006)

Je ne connais pas ce modèle d'imprimante, mais je suppose que comme la plupart des jets d'encre, il y a un guide tête qui fait toute la largeur de l'imprimante. Si c'est le cas, essaie de le nettoyer avec un chiffon doux (à sec) et si tu y a accès, essaie aussi de vérifier que le l'axe du moteur d'entraînement de la tête n'est pas "encombré" de pluches de poussière de papier.

En effet, d'après ce que j'ai lu sur la page de ton lien, je pense qu'il y a une petite chance pour que le message puisse être généré par une résistance anormale dans le déplacement latéral de la tête d'impression, provoquant une surcharge pour le moteur, qui, pour compenser demande plus de puissance à l'alim, la mettant ainsi "à genoux".

Ce n'est qu'une simple hypothèse, basée sur une expérience générale, et non sur celles de ce modèle, ni même de cette marque, mais comme elle ne coûte rien à vérifier ...


----------



## Mac à Rosny (11 Juin 2006)

Merci pour la réponse rapide.

Il s'agit d'une laser monochrome...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2006)

Une laser avec une tête d'impression ? Comment ça marche ?


----------



## Mac à Rosny (11 Juin 2006)

Ils expliquent ça dans la page référencée ci-dessus...


----------

